# Suggest a headphone



## Deleted member 26636 (May 20, 2009)

Suggest the best possible headphones within rs2000/-. My main uses are for watching movies & listening to music & not at all for gaming.i already have a sennheiser hd201 but its volume & bass are low.so suggest me some other brands.please post the prices also.thank you.


----------



## rhitwick (May 20, 2009)

Well I recently bought Creative HS600 for 1650/-

U can check that out.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 20, 2009)

Philips SHP 2700/97....then for the purpose of TV watching only there is some SHP2500/97, but costs less than SHP2700/97. Sony MDR Headphones are available too within 2k. To be honest HD201 is nothing compared to these. HD201 costs a premium due to brand value, not due to performance.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 20, 2009)

Thanx for replying.The HS 600 has a mic which i don't need at all.BTW how good is its performance?also how is the sony mdr xd-200?any other brand/model to look for?i'm not really interested in philips.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 20, 2009)

Hav not used dat Sony model...but hav used the Philips SHP series. btw y not interested in Philips??!!!...when it comes to music Philips rocks man!!! don't underestimate SHP series.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 20, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> Hav not used dat Sony model...but hav used the Philips SHP series. btw y not interested in Philips??!!!...when it comes to music Philips rocks man!!! don't underestimate SHP series.



well i am a bass freak so would love something that provides a boomy bass.


----------



## surinder (May 20, 2009)

checkout senhisser CX series specially CX 500.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 20, 2009)

^thats not in my budget....my budget is rs2000/- max


----------



## acewin (May 20, 2009)

then tell us which models available in your budget are with good bass.

You did not comment about XDR 100 and XDR 200 from sony, sony has very few headsets in range. beside that only Sennheiser HD201, HD202 and HD437
You can get good earphones with quiet a good bass.

Have been using SHP 2500 has been good to my ears anyhow. SHP2700 is much better and its bass is very good, same for sony XDR 200. LOL you just say what is affordable to you no and when said beyond budget u obviously will say its beyond budget.

Mate u should tell us whats in your mind


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 24, 2009)

the philips SHP8500 is available for rs1650/- but i can't find a review of these headphones anywhere. does anyone know about these headphones?


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 24, 2009)

SHP8500 is only 1.6k now??!!! where is it available at this price....this is a superb model from philips...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 24, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> SHP8500 is only 1.6k now??!!! where is it available at this price....this is a superb model from philips...



really? how good is it?have you heard it? its available for 1.6k at Croma stores. BTW, how good is it compared to the Sony XD-200 in terms of overall performance? 
also can i listen to the headphones before buying at croma?the headphones are packed in a box & not totally sealed off.


----------



## j1n M@tt (May 24, 2009)

if the shop owners are allowing, then for sure u can check the piece before buying...I havn't heard for it, but hav seen a few people who owns it.


----------



## rollcage (May 25, 2009)

j1n M@tt said:


> when it comes to music Philips rocks man!!! don't underestimate SHP series.


+1 man... Philips is better, have used sony too. 

have been using the Philips SHP2500 .. its very good..conforatable. though it doesnt have huge bass but At that price this is a gr8 awesome buy...  so for high bass I will buy the another. I still have to decide which one. I also have creative ep-630 on my wishlist. damm gadgets wishlist bever ends..


for Rs.1600 - Phlips 8500 is a good bet. looks good. should sound better.
3 meter wire and gold plated connector 

*www.p4c.philips.com/files/s/shp8500_00/shp8500_00_pss_eng.pdf

check out more options here

*www.consumer.philips.com/consumer/...egoryid_INDOOR_USE_HEADPHONES_SU_IN_CONSUMER/


----------



## surinder (May 25, 2009)

you can have SoundMagic PL30 + Nationite Edition Fiio E3 earphone amplifier 
in $25 from

*mp4nation.net/catalog/index.php?ma...id=258&zenid=e8e8d55637f64e227cdaa034445d72b5


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 10, 2009)

i finally have two choices for a headphone- philips shp9000 & sony mdr xd300.which one would you guys suggest?


----------



## acewin (Jun 11, 2009)

wow u increased on budget.

have u checked their prices, XD300 here is 2990 where as SHP9000 is 3980, thats the price range of XD400, r u really sure you are choosing the right products a word on XD series

also SHP9000 is very good headphone, google for its review.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 11, 2009)

SHP 9000 costs Rs3980/- ???? Saw these at croma store with a price tag of rs2444/- written underneath. i didn't actually check the box. so maybe i am mistaken..am going there tomorrow again...will let you guys know what i buy.


----------



## acewin (Jun 11, 2009)

anyhow it is very good headset as I said it can be compared to XD400 which is next in line to XD300 in sony XD series. Go for it.

*www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/philips-hp1000-philips-shp9000-beyer-dt-880-pro-sennheiser-hd595-296559/index2.html


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 11, 2009)

i was wrong about the SHP 9000..they actually cost rs3999/-...i saw the wrong price tag...so i finally bought the sony xd300 for rs2990/-....these feel great & i am totally enjoying them.


----------



## Swift (Jun 16, 2009)

Senheiser headphones are being sold for a bargain here...

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=3109

Can these be genuine???


----------

